

Ask HN: Your best unused domain? - bryanh

I'll start with mine: SurpriseSexToy.com<p>Basically, the idea is a gift shop for sex toys aimed at "joke" gifts for parties etc...<p>What about you guys?
======
elliottcarlson
I used to have methlab.com (though it seems to be a porn site now - woops).

I want to do something cool with sublim.nl but I am completely lost at this
point...

------
noodle
i can't tell if i love it because its an in-joke or if its because its
actually a good one.

intellihancer.com

i've tried to do a few terrible things with it in an attempt to actually use
it, but nothing's really worked out.

------
mg1313
bankruptyservice.com Could be a lead generation for people who are looking for
this kind of service (more and more people are going bankrupt and need
services for this).

~~~
Udo
_(more and more people are going bankrupt and need services for this)_

Yes, after all these people have already been demonstrated poor judgement when
it comes to financial decisions, I can see how setting up a business to milk
them further by extracting money for "services" could be quite profitable...

------
Udo
"fatebook.com" - yeah, the day I decide to use that one will probably be the
day I give Facebook's lawyers all of my worldly possessions.

------
RtodaAV
RecoverCredit.com

If you wanna see some sweet domains, check out my friends site: datacube.com

